# Die wundervolle Welt der Kunstköder



## rhinefisher (25. November 2020)

12!


----------



## Andal (25. November 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 12!


Wenn dann drölf, oder gleich 42 - so viel Akkuratesse möcht schon sein!


----------



## zandertex (25. November 2020)

ich war mal in ner watts-app anglergruppe,da hatte jemand seine wobbler in der küche aufm fussboden drapiert..........da lagen locker mal 1500! wobbler.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2020)

Ich habe Kisten voll mit dem Zeug und ich brauche alle!
Und wenn die Kisten voll sind, dann wird ne neue gekauft.

Jürgen


----------



## zandertex (25. November 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe Kisten voll mit dem Zeug und ich brauche alle!
> Und wenn die Kisten voll sind, dann wird ne neue gekauft.
> 
> Jürgen


das ist unsere krankheit................unheilbar!


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2020)

Also haben ist ja meist besser als brauchen.
Aber dieses Jahr hat mir gezeigt, daß ich fast nur einen Köder genutzt habe.
Eine einzige Farbe. Und damit habe ich auch gut gefangen.
Ich hab mich damit jetzt eingedeckt und die für mich wichtigsten Farben gewählt..
Ein typischer Zander Köder in 12,5 cm.
Davon kommen jetzt noch 7cm Varianten für Barsch ins Haus und ich werde damit kommende Saison hauptsächlich fischen.





Dazu noch folgende in 7 und 10cm






Für Barsch und Zander will ich mehr nicht mehr mitschleppen.

So meine Taktik.

Ich glaube grundsätzlich, es reicht 2,3 verschiedene Größen, Formen und Farben zu haben.
Also auffällig durch mehr Druck, Farbe oder Größe des Köders oder halt dezent im Lauf und Dekor.
Was ich auch festgestellt habe, dass nicht ein Köderwechsel den Fisch triggert, sondern ein anderes Gewicht.
Anstelle von 12g mal nen 10g Jigkopf an den gleichen Köder und plötzlich fängt man.

Bei Rapfen bin ich bei deiner Philosophie @Andal.
Silber oder weiß, aber unbedingt was rotes muss dran sein. Viel Köder braucht es für Rapfen nicht.

Dennoch die Kisten sind voll und ich hab mir neulich erstmal 6 neue Kisten zugelegt.
Also eigentlich hat sie mein Liebchen mir bestellt.


----------



## świetlik (25. November 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> das ist unsere krankheit................unheilbar!


Die Krankheit heißt angeln. 
Was macht glücklich: Fische angeln oder köder kaufen?
Bei zweite Option ist Erfolgt wahrscheinlicher.  Und wir glücklich.


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. November 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe Kisten voll mit dem Zeug und ich brauche alle!
> Und wenn die Kisten voll sind, dann wird ne neue gekauft.
> 
> Jürgen


Haben ist besser, als brauchen,..........ist bei Anglern einfach so.


----------



## zandertex (25. November 2020)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Haben ist besser, als brauchen,..........ist bei Anglern einfach so.


Ist bei werkzeug nicht anders.


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. November 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> ich war mal in ner watts-app anglergruppe,da hatte jemand seine wobbler in der küche aufm fussboden drapiert..........da lagen locker mal 1500! wobbler.


----------



## Köppi67 (25. November 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Also haben ist ja meist besser als brauchen.
> Aber dieses Jahr hat mir gezeigt, daß ich fast nur einen Köder genutzt habe.
> Eine einzige Farbe. Und damit habe ich auch gut gefangen.
> Ich hab mich damit jetzt eingedeckt und die für mich wichtigsten Farben gewählt..
> ...


Was sind das für Köder?
Sehen topp aus. Ich angle hauptsächlich am Main (Landkreis Lichtenfels), da könnte ich mir diese auch gut vorstellen.


----------



## Andal (26. November 2020)

Alleine bei den einschlägigen Spezialisten (Nippontackle u.a.) fällst du vom Glauben ab, was es alles gibt. Nur den "Sherpa" such man vergeblich, der einem alles schleppt.  Nicht mal Aly und Whish haben den im Sortiment.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. November 2020)

Wenn ich Nachts Zandern gehe habe ich vier Gummis lose in der Jackentasche zum schnellen wechseln... Und im Rucksack nur Ersatz... Wenn die auf die nicht beißen dann wollen die halt nicht... Jedes andere Gummi bringt dann nur Zufallsfisch... Ich habe mit dem Wahn zu kaufen aufgehört, Wenn ich meine Kisten ins Autokofferraum  packen würde, würde ich den Deckel garnicht zukriegen, grins...
Muss Mal entrümpeln und so einiges an Jungangler verschenken und einiges verkaufen...
Eigenen Köder vertrauen ist das wichtigste und sich nicht verrückt machen lassen...
Verfahre ähnlich wie hanzz es beschrieben hat und nehme nur minimal was mit ... Mein Angelzeug mit Zubehör habe ich in zwei Kosmetiktaschen komplett, mehr brauch ich nicht...


----------



## Matthias_R (26. November 2020)

Wie sagte der Angelphilosoph Helmut Thoma einmal? "Der Köder muss dem Angler gefallen,  nicht dem Fisch". Oder so.
Ich angle meist mit easy shinern. Braucht man viele von, da sie nicht lange halten. Dazu einige Spinner verschiedener Größen (der größte Spinner ist aber am Griffende, jedenfalls bei meiner Rute), und ein paar Jigspinner. Für Wobbler bin ich zu blöd.


----------



## 49er (26. November 2020)

Bei den Farben darf man sich von der Geräteindustrie nicht verrückt machen lassen. Kein Mensch braucht "drölf" Dekore! 
Was dunkles, was helles, was grelles - das ist mittlerweile meine Maxime. 
Die Auswahl, welche Farbe man dann angelt, entsprechend den Licht- und Wasserverhältnissen anpassen und fertig.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. November 2020)

Es braucht zum Angeln eigentlich gar nicht so viele Köder. 5 Farbvarianten und Dekore sollten reichen.

5. zum Vertikalangeln
5. zum Jiggen
5. für den Carolina-Rig
5. zum pelagisch Angeln
5. für den Kickback-Rig
5. zum Schleppen
5. zum Dropshotten
5. zum Twitchen
5. zum Wobbeln
5. zum Jerken
5. Spinner
5. Chatterbaits
5. Crankbaits
5. Blinker
5. Popper
5. Stickbaits
5. Rattlin Spinner
5. Spinnfliegen
5. Spinnerbaits
5. Zocker
5. Pilker
5. ..........
5. ..........
5. ..........

Das Ganze dann, in wenigstens 3 verschiedenen Größen!
Bei den Wobblern natürlich in den Varianten schwimmend, schwebend und sinkend!
Bei den Shads in neutral und geflavourt!

Und dann halt noch die Paar welche man sich gerne in die Schublade legt oder an die Wand hängt.

Sicherheitshalber sollte man natürlich auch von jedem noch 5 Stück als Ersatz haben.

Macht dann zusammen


----------



## DenizJP (26. November 2020)

Das wie beim Kraftsport mit den verschiedenen Protein- und Sonstwas-Dosen und Verpackungen. Alles glitzernd und bunt!

davon alleine wächst zwar kein Muskel aber sie sehen so schön aus


----------



## hanzz (26. November 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> 5. Pilger


Die sollte man natürlich nie vergessen.
Ist man mit Boot unterwegs, kann man ihn ja auf seinem Weg ein Stück mitnehmen.
Aber 5 davon wird ein bisschen eng. Könnte auch aktuell gegen die Hygiene Maßnahmen verstossen.


----------



## DenizJP (26. November 2020)

Ich finde auch Facebook und Co tun ihr übriges dass man mehr kauft xD

wobei ich bei diesem Shop wohl eher nicht kaufen würde....


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. November 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Die sollte man natürlich nie vergessen.
> Ist man vom Boot unterwegs, kann man ihn ja auf seinem Weg ein Stück mitnehmen.
> Aber 5 davon wird ein bisschen eng. Könnte auch aktuell gegen die Hygiene Maßnahmen verstossen.


War ein Test, ob auch wirklich alles gelesen wird.


----------



## Snâsh (26. November 2020)

Ich versuche mich mit jedem Gang ans Wasser zu optimieren. Lustigerweise erfahre ich dabei sehr großen Zuspruch bei meinen Kollegen und werde immer wieder sehr erstaunt angeschaut.
Mein komplettes Equipment auf Zander passt in eine kleine Hüfttasche, die hier einmal im Board angesprochen wurde.
1. Box = Jigköpfe in 3 verschiedenen Gewichten, 3 Wobbler, Stinger (lose), Snaps
2. Box = Gummis in 9cm - 13cm. Alles in Naturdekoren mit unterschiedlich starkem Kontrast.
Meist jedoch: Weiß/Schwarz, Silber/Grau, Grün/Braun, Motoroil

In den Seitentaschen befindet sich das Fluoro, Mülltüten
Die Beintaschen an der Hose enthalten Zange und Totschläger damit immer alles griffbereit ist. Messer am Gürtel, in der Jackentasche und in einer Beintasche.
Kescher an den Gürtel oder auf den Rücken und es kann losgehen.

Zusätzlich habe ich seit ungefähr 1nem Monat noch einen Rucksack auf. Der Hilft beim Gerade-Stehen (habe immer Rückenschmerzen bekommen) und nimmt zusätzlich Getränke (Heiß/Kalt/Alk/Unalk) auf und eventuell auch einen Regenüberzug. 
Mit der Ausstattung geht auch Fahrradfahren ohne Probleme.

Zu Hause ist jedoch alles, von allem und noch viel mehr in allen Farben, Formen etc....


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Alleine bei den einschlägigen Spezialisten (Nippontackle u.a.) fällst du vom Glauben ab, was es alles gibt. Nur den "Sherpa" such man vergeblich, der einem alles schleppt.  Nicht mal Aly und Whish haben den im Sortiment.


Hallo,

da tut man sich als Fliegenfischer leichter (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes), da passen einhundert Muster in eine kleine Dose .
Da ich aber auch schon seit vielen Jahrzehnten fast ausschließlich mit Kunstköder auf Hecht fische, habe ich natürlich ein ziemliches Arsenal angehäuft. Wenn ich mir da das Jahr 2020 bei mir so anschaue, habe ich allenfalls 10 verschiedene verwendet. Aber die andere sind ja sooo schön......

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rhinefisher (26. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> da tut man sich als Fliegenfischer leichter


Da braucht man ja auch nur 4 - Clouser Minnow, Teeny Nynph,Woolly Bugger und Elk Hair Caddis.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da braucht man ja auch nur 4 - Clouser Minnow, Teeny Nynph,Woolly Bugger und Elk Hair Caddis.


Hallo,

en paar mehr wären es schon, aber nicht sehr viel mehr. Allerdings habe ich schon so rund 200 dabei, wenn ich da losziehe. Wiegen ja nichts .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rhinefisher (26. November 2020)

Klar - 4 Muster, da hat man, wenn man Farbe und Größe auch nur mäßig variiert, schnell 200 in der Dose..


----------



## Forelle74 (26. November 2020)

Wenn alle Kunstköder zählen sind bei mir warscheinlich auch weit über 100.
Sind ja schon 10 Kunstmaden in einer Packung  
Ich hab sie noch nie alle gezählt.
Letztes mal  hab ich für ein ähnliches Thema meine Hauptbox fürs UL-Fischen durchgezählt.
Da waren 40 Köder drin.
Hab aber 5 davon.
Und dann braucht man doch noch Kunstköder zum Hecht,Forellen, Barsch und Aitel Fischen. 

3 Boxen für Barsch, 3 Für Hecht usw...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. November 2020)

Wenn ich alles etwas intensiver testen würde was ich habe und schön finde dann bräuchte ich noch ein zweites Leben wegen der Zeit her...
Wiederum wenn ich vor den Regalen stehe komm ich mir wie ein kleines Kind vor dem Süßigkeitenregal von früher an den Kiosk vor...Für zehn Pfennig davon und dann noch drei davon und davon und davon und davon, dann noch .......


----------



## Andal (26. November 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Es braucht zum Angeln eigentlich gar nicht so viele Köder. 5 Farbvarianten und Dekore sollten reichen.
> 
> 5. zum Vertikalangeln
> 5. zum Jiggen
> ...


Genau meine Meinung. Wirklich nur das nötigste und einen Hauch Reserve. 


hanzz schrieb:


> Die sollte man natürlich nie vergessen.
> Ist man vom Boot unterwegs, kann man ihn ja auf seinem Weg ein Stück mitnehmen.
> Aber 5 davon wird ein bisschen eng. Könnte auch aktuell gegen die Hygiene Maßnahmen verstossen.


Die fünf Pilger auf dem Weg nach Cabanossi?


----------



## Andal (26. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da tut man sich als Fliegenfischer leichter (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes), da passen einhundert Muster in eine kleine Dose .
> Da ich aber auch schon seit vielen Jahrzehnten fast ausschließlich mit Kunstköder auf Hecht fische, habe ich natürlich ein ziemliches Arsenal angehäuft. Wenn ich mir da das Jahr 2020 bei mir so anschaue, habe ich allenfalls 10 verschiedene verwendet. Aber die andere sind ja sooo schön......
> ...


Beim Fliegenfischen ist es ja fast noch schlimmer. Zu Weihnachten schenkt man dir ein Buch mit Bindeanleitungen, denn was soll man einem Angler schon schenken, der vermeintlich eh schon alles hat. Dann gehts ab in den Spezialshop, weil alle Bindematerialien hat man nicht zu Hause... schon ist man mitten drin im Teufelskreis. (Geh beim Heger in Siegsdorf mal in den Laden und schau, was der alles hat. Da kommst du Stunden nicht mehr raus!)

Und wenn man dann im April im Wasser steht, Box um Box durchsucht, ziehen die Kollegen lächelnd an einem vorbei und JEDER denkt sich... "Aha, dem haben sie Weihnachten auch Bindeanleitungen geschenkt!"


----------



## Andal (26. November 2020)

...alleine die "Alexandra" - wirklich ein absolutes Standardmuster. In wie vielen Abwandlungen kann man die binden? Vom kanarienvogelgroßen Streamer, bis zur winzigen Nymphe... mit und ohne Beschwerung... auf wie vielen verschiedenen Hakenmodellen? 

*Und das ist nur EIN MUSTER!!!*


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> ...alleine die "Alexandra" - wirklich ein absolutes Standardmuster. In wie vielen Abwandlungen kann man die binden? Vom kanarienvogelgroßen Streamer, bis zur winzigen Nymphe... mit und ohne Beschwerung... auf wie vielen verschiedenen Hakenmodellen?
> 
> *Und das ist nur EIN MUSTER!!!*


Hallo,

selbst Altmeister Ritz sagte mal, dass wenn er in seinem Leben zurückdenkt, ist er eigentlich mit 15 Fliegenmustern ausgekommen - dabei hatte er immer mehr als 100.
In meinem langjähigen Favoritengewässer in Österreich genügten 5 und zur Not auch nur eine. Das war eine einfach Nymphe, eine Kreation meine Sohnes, wir nannten sie graue Goldkopfnymphe (leicht beschwert, grauer Körper, schwarze Kopfhechel und der Goldkopf, Größe 10 und 12), die war, flussauf geworfen; tödlich. Wenn die nicht innerhalb von 10 Minuten keinen Fisch brachte, oder zumindet einen Kontakt, konnte man eigentlich heimgehen .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (26. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> selbst Altmeister Ritz sagte mal, dass wenn er in seinem Leben zurückdenkt, ist er eigentlich mit 15 Fliegenmustern ausgekommen - dabei hatte er immer mehr als 100.
> In meinem langjähigen Favoritengewässer in Österreich genügten 5 und zur Not auch nur eine. Das war eine einfach Nymphe, eine Kreation meine Sohnes, wir nannten sie graue Goldkopfnymphe (leicht beschwert, grauer Körper, schwarze Kopfhechel und der Goldkopf, Größe 10 und 12), die war, flussauf geworfen; tödlich. Wenn die nicht innerhalb von 10 Minuten keinen Fisch brachte, oder zumindet einen Kontakt, konnte man eigentlich heimgehen .
> ...


Ich kenne das Dilemma. Man braucht nur X Köder und hat trotzdem Y (zu viel!?).


----------



## crisis (30. November 2020)

Wie kommt man denn auf die Idee, die maximale Anzahl an Kunstködern begrenzen zu wollen und zwischen 'braucht man' und 'will man' zu unterscheiden? Wo liegt der Unterschied? Ich, für meinen Teil, habe mir erstmal ein größeres Auto zugelegt, damit Alles auch noch transportiert werden kann. Und kaufe fröhlich (!) weiter.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (30. November 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn auf die Idee, die maximale Anzahl an Kunstködern begrenzen zu wollen und zwischen 'braucht man' und 'will man' zu unterscheiden? Wo liegt der Unterschied? Ich, für meinen Teil, habe mir erstmal ein größeres Auto zugelegt, damit Alles auch noch transportiert werden kann. Und kaufe fröhlich (!) weiter.


Hoffe für dich du hast den LKW Führerschein  

Grussen Michael


----------



## Riesenangler (30. November 2020)

Ich habe zuviel und immer die Falschen.
Sehr gerne mit eigenen Dekoren.


----------



## Andal (30. November 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich habe zuviel und immer die Falschen.
> Sehr gerne mit eigenen Dekoren.


"Alles so schön bunt hier - kann mich gar nicht entscheiden!"


----------



## fishhawk (30. November 2020)

Hallo,

gibt halt so viele Parameter:

Welche verschiedenen Zielfische nach Art und Größe , in welchen Gewässern, zu welchen Zeiten, wie weit muss geworfen werden, wie tief gefischt werden, schnell/langsam etc. etc.

Also kann die Antwort in der Tat nur *42 *sein.

Und natürlich das Handtuch nicht vergessen.


----------



## crisis (1. Dezember 2020)

Wenn jemand 'ne Million € für ein Gemälde ausgibt, dessen Schönheit ja bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters liegt, fragt man doch auch nicht, ob der das braucht oder wie viele davon zu viel wäre. Wenn man es sich leisten kann, keinen dadurch schädigt und Freude beim Kaufen und Besitzen empfindet, dann ist doch alles gut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Sicherheitshalber sollte man natürlich auch von jedem noch 5 Stück als Ersatz haben.


Das ist richtig, jedoch noch ein bischen knapp, zumindest wenn ...

Denn Köder, die man erfolgreich angelt, angelt man auch viel, und damit haben sie die höchste Chance zu verschwinden, der Schwund ist praktisch nur bei den guten Ködern! 

Dann wechseln viele Ködermuster schneller als die Damenmode, gerade bei den Wobblern, die mit ihrer Eigenaktion am kritischten sind.
Man bekommt sie später nicht mehr nach, vor allem wenn sie eben gut und erfolgreich laufen. Ergo hat man ein Dilemma:
Man kauft und lagert meist zuviel schlechtes Zeugs, und hat zuwenig von dem guten Zeugs (verangelt und dann ausverkauft).
Also, wenn ein Köder und sei es auch nur an einem bestimmten Gewässer gut fängt - reichlich auf Vorrat nachkaufen. 
Seitdem ich das vorsorglich tue und die bewährt guten Köder besonders gut anbinde bzw. die Bergefähigkeit vorher austeste und bedarfsweise erhöhe, komme ich endlich hin!


----------



## Köppi67 (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich versuche auch sehr häufig, mit Wobblern zum Erfolg zu kommen (auf Hecht oder Zander).

Richtigen Biss hatte ich darauf aber nur einmal. Ansonsten doch mehr Erfolg mit Spinnern, Blinkern und Gummifischen.
Trotzdem wächst meine Sammlung mit Wobblern ständig an, warum wohl?


----------



## Wuemmehunter (1. Dezember 2020)

Also ich war (und bin’s vielleicht immer noch) auch etwas Wobblerverstrahlt. Bei der letzte Zählung waren es etwa 300 kleine Kunstwerke. Regelmäßig im Wasser sind aber nur meine 5 oder 6 Lieblinge. Aber was soll’s, die meisten sind wirklich schön anzusehen.
Verlieren tue ich nur selten welche. Ich fische meist in kleinen und flachen Flüssen.Wenn ich welche am Grund abzureißen drohe, gehe ich ins Wasser um sie zu bergen. Falls ich dafür im Winter erst die WThose holen muss, Kappe ich die Leine und binde sie im Gesträuch fest, damit sie mir später den Weg  zum Wobbler weist.


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2020)

Viele Kunstköder kauft man auch nur, weil sie schön sind. Die hat man dann und gut isses. Ich habe z.B. einen kleinen Turus Ukko Wobbler. Der ist seit über 20 Jahren quasi immer in der Box, war aber noch nie wirklich im Einsatz. Der ist einfach zu schön, nicht mehr zu ersetzen - aber er erfreut mich ungemein. Das beinahe gleiche gilt für ein paar GTbio Blinker. Ich würde mir vermutlich den 4. Herzinfarkt grämen, wenn ich von denen einen verliere. Oder die handvoll alter Köder, die für mich eine Geschichte haben, alles das Gleiche. Aber wehe, ich hätte sie nicht. Ab und zu hole ich die Box mit den besonderen Baits heraus und ergötze mich an ihnen, stelle mir vor, wo sie welche Fische fangen und träume. So ähnlich, wie der Mensch mit dem 1 billion $ painting - nur a bissi preiswerter.


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich schwöre, ich brauche sie ALLE


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. Dezember 2020)

Um erfolgreich zu angeln, reicht ne Handvoll. Um glücklich zu angeln, können es kaum genug sein


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2020)

Man muss hier wohl mit Buddhismus und Zen vergleichen. 
Du kommst mit wenig aus, aber das stundenlange zenartige Betrachten der vielen Köder bringt einen in einen transzendentalen, meditativen Zustand.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (2. Dezember 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 360891
> 
> 
> Ich schwöre, ich brauche sie ALLE


 Jessas,

ich glaube klick mich hier aus, ich musss mich ja echt schämen weil da hab nicht mal ein Zehntel von habe 

Grussen Michael

Obwohl es gab ja Weihnachtsgeld und wenn ich meinen Affen finden sollte schlag ich sofort zu


----------



## Mikesch (3. Dezember 2020)

Man kann nie genug haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2020)

Man kann keinen Platz dafür mehr haben.
Oder man findet in tausenden den gesuchten Kunstköder nicht mehr.


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Oder man findet in tausenden den gesuchten Kunstköder nicht mehr.


Das kann dir doch nicht passieren ... da gibt's doch sicher ein Progy dagegen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Dezember 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 360891
> 
> 
> Ich schwöre, ich brauche sie ALLE



Das sieht ja schon mal ganz gut aus,..........der Anfang ist gemacht.


----------



## Treets (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann es sehr nachvollziehen.
Ich war heute wieder bei AngelJoe in Neubrandenburg - das ist wie Disneyland für Angler.
Ich brauchte ein paar Jigköpfe und Bleie - aber habe natürlich noch ein paar Lieblingsköder und Keitech-Tütchen mitgenommen. So eine Packung kostet ja auch nicht viel...an der Kasse realisiert man dann immer schnell, wieviele „billige Packungen“ man letztlich im Körbchen hat.
Aber egal. Die Dinger braucht man ja letztlich auch unbedingt... 

Viele Grüße
Malte


----------



## ragbar (3. Dezember 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Man kann nie genug haben.


Du kannst sie alle haben!


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2020)

Treets schrieb:


> Ich kann es sehr nachvollziehen.
> Ich war heute wieder bei AngelJoe in Neubrandenburg - das ist wie Disneyland für Angler.
> Ich brauchte ein paar Jigköpfe und Bleie - aber habe natürlich noch ein paar Lieblingsköder und Keitech-Tütchen mitgenommen. So eine Packung kostet ja auch nicht viel...an der Kasse realisiert man dann immer schnell, wieviele „billige Packungen“ man letztlich im Körbchen hat.
> Aber egal. Die Dinger braucht man ja letztlich auch unbedingt...
> ...


Wäre echt interessant, wie viele Prozente vom Umsatz auf solche "Och, das kann noch mit!" gehen!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. Dezember 2020)

Kommt auf den Käufer an. Bei mir sind es gewiss 90% +


----------



## Pescador (3. Dezember 2020)

Tja, meine Sammlung an allen erdenklichen Kukös ist mit den Jahren ziemlich angewachsen.
Sie wäre sogar gigantisch, würde ich jene die sich im Rhein verabschiedet haben, mitzählen...
Tatsächlich im Gebrauch sind jedoch die wenigsten. Die Erfahrung macht's.
Bestimmte Dekors u. Modelle habe ich an meinen Gewässern immer dabei, da sie sich als fängig bewährt haben. Ein paar Exoten zum Ausprobieren sind aber auch oft dabei. Aber da ich oft mehrere Kilometer am Rhein an Strecke mache, halte ich das Gepäck und somit die Auswahl der Kukös puristisch klein. Schmunzeln muss ich schon mal, wenn mir Spinnfischer schweißgebadet mit schweren Umhängetaschen begegnen. Bepackt mit vielen Stapelboxen, voll mit Ködern um möglichst alle Eventualitäten abzudecken ...

Der ein oder andere Köder bei mir, fristet ein Dasein im "Altersruhestand". Fängige Veteranen, deren Verlust zu schmerzhaft wäre ...


----------



## Purist (3. Dezember 2020)

Köppi67 schrieb:


> Ich versuche auch sehr häufig, mit Wobblern zum Erfolg zu kommen (auf Hecht oder Zander).
> 
> Richtigen Biss hatte ich darauf aber nur einmal. Ansonsten doch mehr Erfolg mit Spinnern, Blinkern und Gummifischen.



Dein erster Satz passt irgendwie nicht zum Rest.  
Wenn du Wobbler häufig benutzt, fängst du auch mit denen regelmäßig.
Wenn du an Wobbler nicht glaubst und sie daher nicht richtig führst und nicht lange genug benutzt, wirst du damit nichts fangen.
Ich hatte das Problem früher auch, bis ich dazu überging reine "Wobblerangeltage" einzulegen, an denen ich ausschließlich Wobbler mit ans Wasser nehme.




Pescador schrieb:


> Der ein oder andere Köder bei mir, fristet ein Dasein im "Altersruhestand". Fängige Veteranen, deren Verlust zu schmerzhaft wäre ...



Das mache ich auch, so habe ich z.B. noch immer die Blinker, mit denen ich meine ersten Räuber an der Spinnangel fing, aber auch Modelle, die erstaunliche Strecken hingelegt haben. In Ehren halte ich auch einen Selbstbauspinner, der mir drei Kapitale Hechte nacheinander in weniger als 15min in den Kescher brachte.
Mir fehlt dafür noch ein Schaukasten für die Wand, sowas muss eigentlich gebastelt werden.


----------



## crisis (3. Dezember 2020)

Treets schrieb:


> ...
> Ich brauchte ein paar Jigköpfe und Bleie - aber habe natürlich noch ein paar Lieblingsköder und Keitech-Tütchen mitgenommen. So eine Packung kostet ja auch nicht viel...an der Kasse realisiert man dann immer schnell, wieviele „billige Packungen“ man letztlich im Körbchen hat. ...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Malte


Passiert mir immer wieder, dass ich im Laden 'mal so ein paar' Wobbler ins Körbchen werfe, ohne das tatsächlich vorgehabt zu haben. Wenn ich mich dann auf die Kasse zu bewege schleicht sich üblicherweise so ein Bauchgefühl ein, wie groß der Schaden sein dürfte. Sind es dann mal wieder 100 € mehr, und ich versuche beim Fummeln nach der Geldbörse krampfhaft gelassen zu wirken, erstaunt mich das mittlerweile nicht mehr wirklich. Sind das Suchterscheinungen?


----------



## Henry (3. Dezember 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 360891
> 
> 
> Ich schwöre, ich brauche sie ALLE



Die SSR14 aber doch nicht. Die fangen eh nix.  

Da ich überwiegend auf Hecht fische grenzt das zumindest die Ködergröße schon mal deutlich ein. In 99% aller Fälle würde mir ein Wobbler für mittlere Tauchtiefe (ca. 2-2,5m) und etwa 14-18cm ausreichen. Soll er etwas tiefer laufen -> Blei vorschalten. Soll er flacher laufen -> langsamer einholen und Rute hoch. Den Rest der Wegstrecke übernimmt der Zielfisch selbst. Bei den Dekoren sieht's ähnlich überschaubar aus. Ein Weißfischdekor, ein Barschdekor und ein Hechtdekor. Damit trifft man mindestens immer einen, den Meister Esox im gewählten Gewässer als Beutefisch vorfindet. Als "nicht natürliche" Farben kämen dann Weiß, Schwarz und Gelb dazu. Das wär's.




Der aufmerksame Leser wird erkannt haben, dass ich überwiegend im Konjunktiv geschrieben habe.


----------



## Bilch (3. Dezember 2020)

Noch etwas muss zu der Thema Kunstköder gesagt werden - das, was die Hersteller drauf schreiben, welche Fische man mit dem Köder fangen kann und welchen Führungsstil man einsetzen soll, muss man so schnell wie möglich vergessen.

Nur zwei Beispiele. Ein Bekannte von mir hat einen s.g. Rapfenköder, den man eigentlich nah an der Oberfläche schnell einleiern sollte. Er jiggt den Köder und hat so schon etliche Zander und einige Hechte gefangen.

Ich habe einen langen schlanken wobbler der angeblich für das Angeln auf die Meeresräuber ist. Ich habe aber auf meinem Stausee herausgefunden, dass er in Herbst ein Mordsköder für die großen Forellen ist.


----------



## Köppi67 (3. Dezember 2020)

Purist schrieb:


> Dein erster Satz passt irgendwie nicht zum Rest.
> Wenn du Wobbler häufig benutzt, fängst du auch mit denen regelmäßig.
> Wenn du an Wobbler nicht glaubst und sie daher nicht richtig führst und nicht lange genug benutzt, wirst du damit nichts fangen.
> Ich hatte das Problem früher auch, bis ich dazu überging reine "Wobblerangeltage" einzulegen, an denen ich ausschließlich Wobbler mit ans Wasser nehme.
> ...


Da  hast du schon recht. Ich versuche eigentlich immer (beim angeln auf Raubfisch), mit Wobblern bei den Räubern zu punkten. Wahrscheinlich ist meine Köderführung wirklich nur "semiprofessionell" und mein Glauben daran schwindet mit jedem Wurf ...
Beim Angeln mit Spinner + Blinker oder Gummifisch fühl ich mich einfach besser.
Dein Tipp mit dem "Nur-Wobbler-Angeltag" ist aber prima, werde ich einfach mal testen.
Gruß Köppi67


----------



## Bilch (3. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Man muss hier wohl mit Buddhismus und Zen vergleichen.
> Du kommst mit wenig aus, aber das stundenlange zenartige Betrachten der vielen Köder bringt einen in einen transzendentalen, meditativen Zustand.


Und der Weg zu diesem Zustand ist mit KuKos immerhin billiger als mit Ruten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Und der Weg zu diesem Zustand ist mit KuKos immerhin billiger als mit Ruten


Sicher das? 

Der Hunderter ist beim unbedarften Kauf im Angelladen schnell weg , und eigentlich ist das nur billiges (Plastik) Kleinzeug.
Also ich gebe lieber einen Hunderter für eine wertige Rute aus, als für 10 Wobbler zu je 10€.

Noch besser die Rute zu 69€ und die 12 Wobbler zu 33€ 
Bei diesen echten Wegwerfartikeln bin ich schon recht geizig, weil es die Menge dann macht. Ganz schlimm finde ich GuFis.
Bei  Jigpreisen gen 1€ und 1 bis 2€  pro  Gummistückchen. Was eh nicht lange hält, sich sogar mit der Zeit selber zersetzt.

Und die Köderlis müssen natürlich sowieso bestmöglich zum wieder rausholen angebunden werden.


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2020)

Sind se nich schön?


----------



## Bilch (3. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 361055
> 
> Sind se nich schön?


Sehr, abet gerade GuFis sind ein guter Beweis dafür, dass Schönheit vergänglich ist ...


----------



## Bilch (3. Dezember 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sicher das?
> 
> Der Hunderter ist beim unbedarften Kauf im Angelladen schnell weg , und eigentlich ist das nur billiges (Plastik) Kleinzeug.
> Also ich gebe lieber einen Hunderter für eine wertige Rute aus, als für 10 Wobbler zu je 10€.
> ...


Da hast Du so recht. Habe vor einer Woche für meinen Wichtel eingekauft und dabei einige Sachen auch noch für mich in den Warenkorb gesteckt; als ich in den Warenkorb geschaut habe, da war ich schon auf 100 Euro. Dann habe ich so einiges rausgeworfen, so dass ich auf 50 gekommen bin, aber zwei neue Wobbler für mich (neben den bewährten Gufis und Blinkern) sind im Warenkorb trotzdem geblieben


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Dezember 2020)

Ja aber, aber, aber, nen zehner für nen guten Wobbler ist doch nicht arg soooooooviel. Das und mehr zahl ich ja schon für gute Jigspinner.


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2020)

*# die Schönheit von Kunstködern*

Vor viiiielen Jahren schenkte mir einer der damaligen Zander-Granden einen simplen Kopyto, bolzengerade perfekt montiert. Der fing nie einen einzigen Fisch, weil er sofort in ein vitrinöses Dasein wechselte. Und da liegt er heute noch in all seiner Pracht.


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Dezember 2020)

Das ist zwar schön, aber nun auch nicht gerade Standesgemäß.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann gar nicht sagen,wie lange die beiden schon bei mir rum liegen.
Die sind mir zum angeln, fast zu schade.


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2020)

Häng hin das Zeug, Köder der nicht ins Wasser kommt ist ohnehin schon verloren.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Dezember 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Häng hin das Zeug, Köder der nicht ins Wasser kommt ist ohnehin schon verloren.


Da hast Du Recht.
Aber einige Köder finde ich wirklich schön,oder ich habe vielleicht doch ,einen kleinen
an der "Birne."


----------



## fischerinanne (4. Dezember 2020)

Bei einem so großen Angebot ist man natürlich dazu verleitet viele zu kaufen. Muss zugeben, dass ich auch einige zu Hause habe, verwenden tu ich jedoch immer die selben. Zu neuen sagt man jedoch nie nein ;-) und neuere verwendet man ja dann gleich wieder viel lieber.


----------



## Bilch (4. Dezember 2020)

fischerinanne schrieb:


> Bei einem so großen Angebot ist man natürlich dazu verleitet viele zu kaufen. Muss zugeben, dass ich auch einige zu Hause habe, verwenden tu ich jedoch immer die selben. Zu neuen sagt man jedoch nie nein ;-) und neuere verwendet man ja dann gleich wieder viel lieber.


Neue Sachen auszuprobieren gehört einfach dazu. Einige erweisen sich als fängig, andere eben nicht, was ganz normal ist, weil die Fängigkeit sehr gewässer- und führungsabhängig ist. Darum kaufen erfahrene Angler, die ihre Gewässer gut kennen und diverse Führunstechniken beherschen, keine schlechten Köder. Von den Ködern, die ich zu beginn meiner Anglerkariere gekauft habe, haben mir nur die wenigen einen Fisch gebracht. Von denen, die ich letztes Jahr gekauft habe, fast alle, die ich eingesetzt habe. Mal sehen, wie dieser Wobbler sich bewährt, dem ich letzte Woche einfach nicht widerstehen konnte.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (9. Dezember 2020)

Es kommt ja auch immer ein bischen darauf an was man so macht und wie oft man am Wasser ist. Wenn ich jetzt z.B. nur an der Elbe auf Zander fischen würde bräuchte ich vielleicht 2 verschiedenen Gummifischmodelle in 2 verschiedenen Farben. Aber  ich Fisch auf Hecht Barsch Zabder Rapfen Barbe je nach Jahreszeit aber ausschließlich mit Kunstköder. Das ganze dann noch in 2 komplett verschiedenen Gewässern die auch noch Ihre Trübung stark Verändern je nach Umwelteinflüssen. Außer dem Bin ich Anhänger der Theorie dass Kunstköder ihre Fähigkeit an stark beangelten Gewässern verlieren können, wenn sie zu viel gefischt werden, warum ich auch immer neues ausprobieren. So kommt dann doch auch einiges Zusammen an Ködern. Dass es die besagten Köderleichen und eine gewisse Sammelleidenschaft auch bei mir gibt kann ich natürlich nicht von der Hand weißen. 

Grüße


----------



## rustaweli (9. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 361055
> 
> Sind se nich schön?


Welche sind das? Sehen gut aus!


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 361055
> 
> Sind se nich schön?


 
Die von Hanzz müssten diese hier sein:


----------



## hanzz (9. Dezember 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Welche sind das? Sehen gut aus!


China Gummis von Aliexpress


----------



## vermesser (9. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke, es kommt sehr sehr stark auf den Angler und das Gewässer an. Wenn ich nur an "meinem" Gewässer auf Hecht gehe, brauch ich vielleicht 5 Köder, wenn die nicht gehen, geht nix. Wie schon vorher einer schrieb...was dann noch geht, das ist Zufall.

Wenn ich aber noch auf Barsche, Bafos, Döbel, Rapfen und Zander gehen will oder gar noch im Salzwasser unterwegs bin, brauch ich deutlich mehr.

Ich versteige mich aber zu der Einschätzung, dass mehr als 20 Köder pro Zielfisch/ Gewässer einfach nur den Angler glücklich machen, aber keinen Fisch mehr bringen!! Ich angle seit diesem Jahr fast nur noch vom Paddelboot, sofern irgendwie erlaubt. Da ist kein Platz drauf großartig, was die Beschränkung auf 10-30 Köder und 1 Rute erzwingt. Aber ich fange damit besser als je zuvor. 

Normalerweise müsste man sich zwingen, nie mehr als 20 Köder ans Wasser zu schleppen und ich würde fast drauf wetten, dass sich das nicht nennenswert in weniger Fangerfolg niederschlägt. Damit sind alle realistisch denkbaren Bedingungen abgedeckt, ob sie grell- natur, Druck - dezent oder flach - tief wollen.

Wer hält dagegen?


----------



## rustaweli (9. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> China Gummis von Aliexpress


Dann weiß ich glaube welche und von welchem Händler.
Danke!


----------



## hanzz (9. Dezember 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dann weiß ich glaube welche und von welchem Händler.
> Danke!


hab leider grad keinen Link da. Wenn du den noch möchtest, sag bescheid, dann such ich den raus.


----------



## rustaweli (9. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> hab leider grad keinen Link da. Wenn du den noch möchtest, sag bescheid, dann such ich den raus.


Danke Dir!
Aber bin mir recht sicher. Ist ein größerer Name und wohl überzeugend und gut.


----------



## hanzz (9. Dezember 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke Dir!
> Aber bin mir recht sicher. Ist ein größerer Name und wohl überzeugend und gut.


Hab darauf schon schicke Barsche und Zander gefangen. Allerdings waren die in Schwarz.
Sind meine Sommer/klares Wasser Köder.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2020)

vermesser schrieb:


> Normalerweise müsste man sich zwingen, nie mehr als 20 Köder ans Wasser zu schleppen und ich würde fast drauf wetten, dass sich das nicht nennenswert in weniger Fangerfolg niederschlägt. Damit sind alle realistisch denkbaren Bedingungen abgedeckt, ob sie grell- natur, Druck - dezent oder flach - tief wollen.
> 
> Wer hält dagegen?


Ich, und zwar wenn man ein Gewässer nicht kennt oder lange nicht dort war, so 1 Jahr oder mehr.
Denn die Überangelung mit Kunstköder durch andere Angler zwingt einen unabwendbar andere Muster zu suchen, und die muss man dann erstmal dabei haben.
Ist natürlich eine Frage des Beangelungsdrucks, ich habe das jedenfalls überall.

Wenn man aus den Vorangeltagen direkt weiß was passt, dann kommt man sogar mit einer Dose KuKö aus, müssen nur die gerade richtigen drin sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2020)

Apropos gut anbinden, am letzten Wochenende machte ich nochmal einen letzten eher verzweifelten Versuch auf die dicken Hechte, mit die meiste Zeit 23er GuFis im tiefen Stausee runter in Steine und massig reingestürzte Uferbäume.
Es gab neben dauernd leichten Hängern auch zwei quasi unlösbare Hänger im Holzverhau, und ich wäre die losgewesen. 
Aber, ich hatte die 0.20 Corastrong 8Braid (ist überdick ggü. Angabe) auf der Applause und eine bärige SuperSelectshad-Eigenbaurute mit fast 200g echter WG-Kraft sowie ein gebundenes dickes ummanteltes Stahlvorfach mit ordentlicher Bestückungen. Jedensfalls konnte ich nach etwa 2 Minuten rumruckeln und zerren mit im letzten Schritt Rollenspule festhalten und rückwärts gehen den großen Jighaken und den großen Drilling-Stinger soweit lockern und aufbiegen, dass der Köder wieder rauskam.
Kein Abriss = kein neues Antüdern = kein großen Ködervorrat mitschleppen, passt für mich !


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2020)

Der Köder selbst ist in der Situation dann aber doch unbrauchbar, oder hast Du neue Stinger und Jigs dabei? Ich habe da lieber das gleiche Modell 2x dabei (oder eben was sehr ähnliches), denn in der Regel weiß man auch immer erst hinterher ob man den nächsten Hänger gelöst bekommt.
Durch Köderrettereinsatz und stark überdimensionierte Vorfächer / Kleinteile geht die Quote gerade bei großen Gufis bei mir zwar Richtung 90% Überlebenschance, aber die Haken sind dann in vielen Fällen platt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2020)

Logisch, so ein bischen Reservematerial ist immer gut.

Aber ne, kein Problem gewesen, passte genau zum rausfedern und nichts geht kaputt. Selbst der dicke Gummilatschen hält das aus.
In Totholz verhängt sind die Haken auch nicht gleich stumpf, aber die gehen da auch viel schwieriger von los als von Stein. 
Bischen zurückbiegen und war gut.
Die Rute und Combo ist aber auch genau so stark, dass der Bleikopf notfalls verformt und abgeplattet wird.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Dezember 2020)

Wie ist die Anköderung bei diesen Ködern?  Nehme mal an, es handelt sich um ein DS - Köder... Einfach nur ganz vorne anködern oder auf den Ds-Haken wie ein Gummifisch aufziehen? 

Macht es Sinn, 2 Stück von denen an einen Haken zu stecken und so  auf größere Barsche zu angeln? 
Alternativ kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, einen Köder am Drilling eines Spinners zu befestigen, um ihn Fängiger zu machen...


----------



## fwde (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich teste jetzt bei Köder den Alibaba Shop
Da habe ich da nicht das Gefühl 300-400 und mehr % Profit zu finanzieren
Zumindest bei solchen Angeboten https://www.lieblingskoeder-fanshop.de/wobbler

PS: ob die Qualität am Ende bei den Alibaba Anbietern einigermaßen vergleichbar ist wird man sehen


----------



## crisis (14. Dezember 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ... Aber, ich hatte die 0.20 Corastrong 8Braid (ist überdick ggü. Angabe) auf der Applause und eine bärige SuperSelectshad-Eigenbaurute mit fast 200g echter WG-Kraft sowie ein gebundenes dickes ummanteltes Stahlvorfach mit ordentlicher Bestückungen. ...



Fängt man mit Deinem 'Verladekran' auch Fische?


----------



## jkc (14. Dezember 2020)

Sehr hervorragend sogar und noch wichtiger: Fischverluste durch Schnurbruch gehen gegen 0.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Dezember 2020)

Über Sinn und Unsinn des Rutenwaldes oder des Kuköirrsinn lässt sich trefflich streiten, daher gibt es da nicht die Empfehlung oder die Meinung, die die ultima ratio darstellt.
Ich für meinen Teil habe festgestellt, dass das was ich am Wasser treibe, nicht nur lustmäßig, nicht mit wenigen Ködern zu machen ist, sondern auch praktisch nicht ohne abartig viele Kunstköder auskommt!
Warum?
Weil die Natur total fies ist und je mehr du an verschiedenen Gewässern, Regionen und Ländern fischst, desto mehr Köder brauchst zu zwangsläufig. Einige Gewässer sind schlichtweg super eigen, was die Gewohnheiten des Fischbestandes angeht.
Das will dir zwar keiner glauben, ist aber so.
Ich kenne Gewässer, da ist man auf Großhecht, nahezu ganzjährig, nur mit solchen Ködern richtig erfolgreich, die mindestens so groß sind, wie deine Badelatschen, Ködergrößen, die sich viele gar nicht erst zu fischen wagen.
Am nächsten Gewässer gehen ganz bestimmte Suspender mit bestimmtem Dekor und Aktion, auf Barsch wie die Seuche, während alles andere nur durchschnittlich funktioniert.
Bestimmte Farben und Dekore gehen an Gewässer A super und an Gewässer B brauchst du Farben und Dekore, die du nie kaufen würdest.
Du denkst, du kannst mit dem was du hast, alles abdecken und dann fährst du in Urlaub.
Dort angekommen angelst du, gehst aus Neugier in einen Angelladen und wirst dort gefragt, ob du hier und da schon geangelt hast. Der Ladenbesitzer fragt dich nach deinen Erfolgen und den benutzten Ködern. Du beantwortest ihm seine Fragen und dann erfährst du, dass es mit Köder X und Dekor Y in Farbe Z üblicherweise besser laufen sollte. Dann guckst du dir den Köder an und denkst: "Alter, sieht das Ding scheiße aus und die Farbe, darauf habe ich noch nirgends besonders gut gefangen."
Egal, du kaufst die komischen Köder, weil du die Erfahrung gemacht hast, dass die Leute vor Ort es besser wissen werden.
Und siehe da, du fängst mit Ködern mehr Fisch mit denen du zu Hause, ein halbes Jahr, hättest Schneider sein können.
Daher habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht: "150 Paar Schuhe braucht kein Mensch, aber 150 versch. Kunstköder sind für einen Angler => mehr als zu wenig!"


----------



## Nur-mit-Gummi (19. Dezember 2020)

fwde schrieb:


> Ich teste jetzt bei Köder den Alibaba Shop
> Da habe ich da nicht das Gefühl 300-400 und mehr % Profit zu finanzieren
> Zumindest bei solchen Angeboten https://www.lieblingskoeder-fanshop.de/wobbler
> 
> PS: ob die Qualität am Ende bei den Alibaba Anbietern einigermaßen vergleichbar ist wird man sehen


Moin, ich wusste gar nicht dass man so günstig Kunstköder kaufen kann bei Alibaba. Da bin ich ja mal echt gespannt ob die was taugen... Falls ja, würde ich natürlich auch mal ein paar von den Dingern bestellen. Wahrscheinlich müsste man aber erst die Drillinge mal austauschen


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Dezember 2020)

Nur-mit-Gummi schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich müsste man aber erst die Drillinge mal austauschen


Eine Feile kann auch helfen.


----------



## Nur-mit-Gummi (19. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Eine Feile kann auch helfen.


Ja aber ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen dass die sehr dünndrähtig sind und sich schnell mal aufbiegen können im Drill. Gerade in dieser Jahreszeit kann da mal ne dicke Oma dranhängen. Und sowas wäre dann echt sehr ärgerlich


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Dezember 2020)

Nur-mit-Gummi schrieb:


> Ja aber ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen dass die sehr dünndrähtig sind und sich schnell mal aufbiegen können im Drill. Gerade in dieser Jahreszeit kann da mal ne dicke Oma dranhängen. Und sowas wäre dann echt sehr ärgerlich


Stimmt, das kann man aber erst sehen wenn sie angekommen sind. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind bei günstigen Ködern meisten aber dickdrähtige Haken verbaut.


----------



## Nur-mit-Gummi (19. Dezember 2020)

Okay, ich würde mich auf jeden Fall sehr freuen, wenn @fwde dann seine Erfahrung mit uns teilt


----------



## vermesser (7. November 2022)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Über Sinn und Unsinn des Rutenwaldes oder des Kuköirrsinn lässt sich trefflich streiten, daher gibt es da nicht die Empfehlung oder die Meinung, die die ultima ratio darstellt.
> Ich für meinen Teil habe festgestellt, dass das was ich am Wasser treibe, nicht nur lustmäßig, nicht mit wenigen Ködern zu machen ist, sondern auch praktisch nicht ohne abartig viele Kunstköder auskommt!
> Warum?
> Weil die Natur total fies ist und je mehr du an verschiedenen Gewässern, Regionen und Ländern fischst, desto mehr Köder brauchst zu zwangsläufig. Einige Gewässer sind schlichtweg super eigen, was die Gewohnheiten des Fischbestandes angeht.
> ...



Ich habe schon einige Male auch die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht.

Angekommen am Gastgewässer, Zitat Vermieter und anwesende Angler: "Alles Scheixxe, hier geht seit Tagen nix!" . Geguckt, womit die so angeln...hab ich nicht, kauf ich auch nicht (in dem Falle Lieblingsköder- sind mir zu weich) und Balzer Colonel Spinner (mag ich nicht sooooooo sehr). Mit meinem üblichen Kram geangelt und gut gefangen, inklusive einem Meterfisch.

Gleiches Beispiel dieses Jahr. Urlaub in Polen, keine Ahnung vom See, keine richtigen Sprachkenntnisse. Die angelten vor Ort mit lebigen Fischen, Wobblern und Blinkern...und haben wenig (und nur auf Fisch) gefangen. Ich fing auf Chatterbait und Swimbait jeden Tag zwischen zwei und drei Hechten...

Ich gebe wenig auf Erfahrungen anderer, was hier Hechte fängt, fängt auch da, da und da Hechte. Bei vergleichbaren Gewässern!!!! Dass ein 4er Spinner im Waldsee eine Waffe sein kann, egal ob hier, in Polen oder in Buxtehude, auf Müritz und Bodden oder anderen Großgewässern aber völlig fehl am Platze sein dürfte, da geh ich mit!

So verallgemeinern kann man das m.E. nicht...


----------



## Waidbruder (7. November 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Haben ist besser, als brauchen,..........ist bei Anglern einfach so.


Ich habe den Eindruck manche meiner Kollegen versuchen gegen das Nichtfangen anzukaufen!


----------



## Mescalero (7. November 2022)

Das gibt es doch überall. Hier sind es Köder, Ruten und Rollen. Rennradler legen 250 Euro für einen Carbonsattel auf den Tisch, in der Hoffnung auf 0,01 km/h mehr Durchschnitt. Funktioniert zwar üblicherweise nicht bzw. hat vielleicht nicht den erhofften Effekt aber Spaß macht es trotzdem. Und es kommt niemand zu Schaden also....so what.


----------



## heinzi (8. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das gibt es doch überall. Hier sind es Köder, Ruten und Rollen. Rennradler legen 250 Euro für einen Carbonsattel auf den Tisch, in der Hoffnung auf 0,01 km/h mehr Durchschnitt. Funktioniert zwar üblicherweise nicht bzw. hat vielleicht nicht den erhofften Effekt aber Spaß macht es trotzdem. Und es kommt niemand zu Schaden also....so what.


Genau so ist das. Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit eine Uhr für 600 Euro gekauft. Eigenartigerweise zeigt die die gleiche Zeit an wie meine Uhr die mal 30 Euro gekostet hat. Hatte keinen besonderen Effekt, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Wieder etwas dazu gelernt.


----------

